# IS IT Just ME OR Are Petshops Murderers



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

no all but i remember when i 1st got reptiles they where all giving crap advice and telling you to buy wrong things lik when i got my 1st bearded dragoni got sold calci sand heat rock and heat mat and a 2% uvb bulb and im sick of pet shops getting away with it surely theres something we can do:devil: god moaning feels so good:mf_dribble:


----------



## akuma 天 (Apr 15, 2008)

I've just been singing the praises of a York based pet shop for responsible selling on the snake thread.

I'm sure they are not all like that, but bad memories last longer.


----------



## DiegotheDestroyer (Sep 16, 2008)

Bit extreme? You could say irresponsible, murderers is a bit harsh


----------



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

georgieabc123 said:


> no all but i remember when i 1st got reptiles they where all giving crap advice and telling you to buy wrong things lik when i got my 1st bearded dragoni got sold calci sand heat rock and heat mat and a 2% uvb bulb and im sick of pet shops getting away with it surely theres something we can do:devil: god moaning feels so good:mf_dribble:


Trouble is pet shop owners sometimes get more concerned about making money than the welfare of their trade which unfortunatley most don't realise it would be in their favour.


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

same here before i had the net, i got leos, was told to keep them on calci sand and feed only nutrobal....no calypso! 

 was too late by the time i realised  n they died. 

but now, none of my reps are on substrate bar the snake whos fed outside her enclosure :| all on paper towls : victory:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Yes of course.

I murder animals on a daily basis, when I'm not spending all my money on rescuing them (before I murder them of course). And when I'm not giving up my free time to help others on forums such as this, I am busy murdering away.

:bash::bash::bash:


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

I've sometimes found them lacking in knowledge in ceratain areas, but most want whats best for the animals...


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

akuma 天;3010528 said:


> I've just been singing the praises of a York based pet shop for responsible selling on the snake thread.
> 
> I'm sure they are not all like that, but bad memories last longer.


yeah not all but my ones are really bad they have 2 adult beardies in a 1 and a half ft viv with no basking light and when i say something i get asked to leave:bash:


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

Athravan said:


> Yes of course.
> 
> I murder animals on a daily basis, when I'm not spending all my money on rescuing them (before I murder them of course). And when I'm not giving up my free time to help others on forums such as this, I am busy murdering away.
> 
> :bash::bash::bash:


tbh your one of the responsible ones!!! 

i shouldnt worry hun!


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

I keep phoning the council about a pants pet shop near me selling reps. They keep them in awful conditions with improper care. The council keep telling me they're going to visit, going to get a qualified herp vet to inspect the shop. Went in there yesterday and they've got a tokay, a cwd and a golden gecko all in a tiny viv together. No uv, food isn't dusted at all. I'm at the point of not knowing who to go to next about the shop


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

Athravan said:


> Yes of course.
> 
> I murder animals on a daily basis, when I'm not spending all my money on rescuing them (before I murder them of course). And when I'm not giving up my free time to help others on forums such as this, I am busy murdering away.
> 
> :bash::bash::bash:


not u u rock :notworthy::notworthy: i meant most of the ones ive seen


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

Juzza12 said:


> I keep phoning the council about a pants pet shop near me selling reps. They keep them in awful conditions with improper care. The council keep telling me they're going to visit, going to get a qualified herp vet to inspect the shop. Went in there yesterday and they've got a tokay, a cwd and a golden gecko all in a tiny viv together. No uv, food isn't dusted at all. I'm at the point of not knowing who to go to next about the shop


 
Go the the local paper? they might write something about it... get peoples attention.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Nebbz said:


> tbh your one of the responsible ones!!!
> 
> i shouldnt worry hun!


Just annoys me when people make threads like this, and everyone starts in moaning about pet shops.

I don't feel the need to moan about every single person on here or in my store who has neglected, failed to get vet treatment, not researched, or kept incorrectly their own animals. I don't feel the need to start generalising and saying all keepers are murderers, even though I have dealt with a lot of private keepers who have caused the death or suffering of an animal that could have been avoided had they put some more time, money or effort into looking after them.

You don't hear the good pet shops sitting here moaning all the time about the bad customers or the bad keepers or the bad forum members who are cruel to their animals, yet people seem to feel justified in sitting here having a go at petshops when there are plenty of good ones out there.

It's time some of the private people were held accountable to their actions instead of people always moaning about the already licensed and regulated shops.


----------



## Repta (Jul 29, 2008)

Definition of murder: either the intentional killing or malicious killing of another.

I'm pretty sure that this is terrible PR for any pet shop. 

*recalls Monty Python dead parrot sketch*

Or perhaps not...


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

sandmatt said:


> Go the the local paper? they might write something about it... get peoples attention.


Good thinking, i may do. I'm sure the papers would love a story to slag off the council


----------



## blackdragon (Jun 27, 2008)

most pet shops have a grip on the basics but are not experts on every animal they stock and really they dont need to be as most of the stock will only be there for a short time, its really down to the customer researching and knowing what they need to know befor they buy the animal.There are some good shops out there and there are a few that are really really poor like any other type of shop really. The two i use the most are good in general but in some areas get bits of info wrong, i would not use a shop that had animals in bad health ect but dont mind a shop that is not 100% experts on what they sell


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

sorry ii didnt mean to upset anyone and i didnt mean everyone s petshops but you no when you seen something alot and it pees u off and you have a ranting moment :blush: i should of made myself more clear sorry


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

The 'murdering petshops' get plenty of help to kill animals from people on here. You'll see loads of threads where people have been into a shop, seen badly kept animals and been told not to buy them as the shop will just buy more.
Now to me it makes more sense for a pet shop to have a lot of fast moving stock, kept in the wrong conditions for as little time as possible rather than leaving the animals to rot slowly.


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Athravan said:


> Yes of course.
> 
> I murder animals on a daily basis, when I'm not spending all my money on rescuing them (before I murder them of course). And when I'm not giving up my free time to help others on forums such as this, I am busy murdering away.
> 
> :bash::bash::bash:


 
:rotfl:

So you're a serial killer ?


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

Should all move to norfolk! havent seen a single bad reptile shop yet..


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

There is some absolutely fab reptile shops out there too, ones that do actually care for the animals, that give out 100% correct advice and will sell you exactly what you need for them, I've come across more than a few in my time. 
But then there will always be 'a bad penny'. Beleive it or not but there is a small pet shop near me that has recently started to stock a few reptiles that doesn't even know what a thermostat is, as in:-
me "what thermostats have you got for sale?"
them "whats a thermostat?"


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

*H* said:


> There is some absolutely fab reptile shops out there too, ones that do actually care for the animals, that give out 100% correct advice and will sell you exactly what you need for them, I've come across more than a few in my time.
> But then there will always be 'a bad penny'. Beleive it or not but there is a small pet shop near me that has recently started to stock a few reptiles that doesn't even know what a thermostat is, as in:-
> me "what thermostats have you got for sale?"
> them "whats a thermostat?"


:lol2: thats bad


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Meko said:


> The 'murdering petshops' get plenty of help to kill animals from people on here. You'll see loads of threads where people have been into a shop, seen badly kept animals and been told not to buy them as the shop will just buy more.
> Now to me it makes more sense for a pet shop to have a lot of fast moving stock, kept in the wrong conditions for as little time as possible rather than leaving the animals to rot slowly.


im one of those people who tells people not to buy well looked after, neglected, skinny animals etc. cos the pet shops dont care and if they sell them, they just get more...vicious circle...


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

sandmatt said:


> Should all move to norfolk! havent seen a single bad reptile shop yet..


no!! get the shops to move!!! haaaaaa


----------



## *lauren* (Nov 2, 2008)

when i got my leo my pet shop sold me everything i needed including calci sand, he told me to put my heatmat on the side of the viv at the opposite end of the lamp.
i did all this then i ralised it was wrong and removed the sand and replaced it for tiles and put the heatmat under them.
he never told me i needed a stat and and mentioned nothing about dusting food.

in a way i feel like he was just out to get as much money of me as he could by selling me things i didnt need instead of things i did.
but i also feel alot of this is my fault because i brought a reptile knowing nothing about it, how stupid is that.:bash:

my leo is doing fine though and im happy with his setup now.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

cooljules said:


> im one of those people who tells people not to buy well looked after, neglected, skinny animals etc. cos the pet shops dont care and if they sell them, they just get more...vicious circle...


 
but if they don't buy them the animals die and the pet shop get more. if people buy them they're saving a life and the cycle with the pet shop continues and the animals aren't there for too long to suffer.


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

Is it just me all does everyone on forums feel they are experts, and whatever they read somewhere suddenly becomes fact? It baffles me how many people complain about petshops using Calci-sand (or any form of substrate) just because they have read that it has the ability to be harmful (or variations on this theme). There is more than one way to keep a specific animal.
There really is a lot of negative propaganda floating round on here and other such sites, and it really ticks me off. 
Opinions on care change, various "Cruel & Dangerous" methods have been working for keepers for years... Who is to say which is the "correct method"?

Again, It baffles me.

Andy


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

sandmatt said:


> Should all move to norfolk! havent seen a single bad reptile shop yet..


my local ones not too bad, they recommend using sand for beardies/leo's and sometimes do something a little silly but over all there not too bad, 


can i ask which ones you've been to. im from king's lynn, so i go to king's lynn kio and tropicals (have to say for livefood i cant find better when i get a tub there normally all alive, clean and live for a long time unlike some of the online places or jollyes) i know there's 2 in norwich (reptile crazy and norwich reptiles) but i havent been to them yet. where else is there really.


----------



## Tallulah-bell (Jan 18, 2008)

Try the rspca maybe - not sure if there into reps tho, mostly only fluffy things?? 

If not just make up for own charity then barge in there and seize all the animals and bring them to me ill lokk after them!!! 

I find garden centres are the wrose for this. I only get my snakes food from there but ive heard the staff afew times telling people the wrong thing - but it is at the end of the day up to the person whos brought the animal to research it proply. 

If you got a puppy from someone that told you he doesnt eat on thursdays would you no feed your puppy on a thursday ?


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Meko said:


> but if they don't buy them the animals die and the pet shop get more. if people buy them they're saving a life and the cycle with the pet shop continues and the animals aren't there for too long to suffer.


if people dont buy them, they suffer, people report them....and stuck with dead animals, so they think....mmmmmm not working this lets stop selling reps.

people buy neglected animals....mmmmmm lots of suckers out there, lets keep the ball rolling!


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

spend_day said:


> my local ones not too bad, they recommend using sand for beardies/leo's and sometimes do something a little silly but over all there not too bad,
> 
> 
> can i ask which ones you've been to. im from king's lynn, so i go to king's lynn kio and tropicals (have to say for livefood i cant find better when i get a tub there normally all alive, clean and live for a long time unlike some of the online places or jollyes) i know there's 2 in norwich (reptile crazy and norwich reptiles) but i havent been to them yet. where else is there really.


 
Theres one out towards Thetford,.. which is like a big garden centre.. apart from housing i 3 Boa constrictors in one enclosure (all fairness it was bigger than a living room), i found that exceptionally good and they had about 3 keepers always about to help. Camzoo in Ely til it vanished... was pretty good, Theres one just outside Wisbech in walsoken/west walton i think, their animals are all in good condition ( they even had a false water cobra before). Reptile crazy in norwich is pretty good for a smaller shop. And kings lynn koi apart from not seeming to know which ssp carpet pythons they had were very friendly and useful. 

But i dont think theres anything majorly wrong with any of em all in all.


----------



## blackdragon (Jun 27, 2008)

cooljules said:


> if people dont buy them, they suffer, people report them....and stuck with dead animals, so they think....mmmmmm not working this lets stop selling reps.
> 
> people buy neglected animals....mmmmmm lots of suckers out there, lets keep the ball rolling!


i have to agree with meko (first time for everything lol) its no use saying dont buy from them but your only gonna be 1% of there custom so it wont stop them selling its only worth it if you can stop 100% of there custom, i have rescued loads of fish in the past from crap fish shops that i gave a much better life to than to leave them to die in a crap shop


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

blackdragon said:


> i have to agree with meko (first time for everything lol) its no use saying dont buy from them but your only gonna be 1% of there custom so it wont stop them selling its only worth it if you can stop 100% of there custom, i have rescued loads of fish in the past from crap fish shops that i gave a much better life to than to leave them to die in a crap shop


i refuse to buy negected and sickly, skinny animals, as i woudlnt want to give anyone money who keeps like that.....end of. but if you do, how do you know there are no problem with them, that you cant see on the outside?

if you buy from them, yet dont report, are you not in a way saying you agree with how they keep them?

the shop will only stock more....if they sell them. if no one bought them, (and i dont just think 1% like me do) then they wouldnt stock them


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

georgieabc123 said:


> not u u rock :notworthy::notworthy:


Unfortunately.... u don't


----------



## Repta (Jul 29, 2008)

ratboy said:


> Unfortunately.... u don't


Oh Ratboy. *shakes head* Schoolboy error. It's YOU. 

What will we do with u?


----------



## Willythegame (Sep 20, 2008)

have tbh i hate threads like this ,good herpshops keep this hobby going ,fact,


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Athravan said:


> Yes of course.
> 
> I murder animals on a daily basis, when I'm not spending all my money on rescuing them (before I murder them of course). And when I'm not giving up my free time to help others on forums such as this, I am busy murdering away.
> 
> :bash::bash::bash:


 
way to go christy......................:lol2::lol2:


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

ratboy said:


> Unfortunately.... u don't


iknow but what does that make u :eek4: :lol2:


----------

